# PRAM Rest wont work. Why?????



## Bdrums (Jan 26, 2011)

ok This sucks really bad , I need help , I have a 2009 24in Imac NEVER gave me problems. I love my Mac! I do! I just got some EXT HD's and they wont mount on here. there all Lacie. The will mount on my power book g4 and my black mac book FINE and FAST! just not my imac. I also have a 2tb Western Digital and a 500 lacie they mount FINE on my imac. I came on here and ever thing i saw said pram reset. So i did that. Nothing.... I put the boot disk in and Ran disk utility. NOTHING pops up. I cant get these drives to mount. I have 10.6.6 is this why???? I need help I spent a lot of money. Any ideas anyone?????


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Resetting the PRAM won't help mount drives. What you need to do is check to see if the drives are compatible with OS X 10.6. If they are, did they come with any software to install before using the drives? Are you plugging them into the keyboard on the iMac, or the ports on the back of the iMac screen? Do the drives need an external power source?


----------



## Bdrums (Jan 26, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Resetting the PRAM won't help mount drives. What you need to do is check to see if the drives are compatible with OS X 10.6. If they are, did they come with any software to install before using the drives? Are you plugging them into the keyboard on the iMac, or the ports on the back of the iMac screen? Do the drives need an external power source?


compatible with OS X 10.6.? yes

come with any software to install? no

Are you plugging them into back of the imac? yes

Do the drives need an external power source? Yes and there plugged in.

Today i went to the system profiler and it said " Warning unable to show drive" or somthing like that on the fire wire menu. Some guy said to unplug the computer for 5 mins and i did and now it says "maximum speed 800mb"!!!!! GREAT!!!!! but, the drives still dont mount. Any Ideas, i know its not the drives because they mount on my other tWO mac books. Is my imac EFFED???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do any other firewire drives work in those ports? Are the drives, firewire 400 or 800?


----------



## Shi_Canada (Jan 4, 2011)

Go to "Applications -> Utilities -> Disk Utility" and see if your iMac recognize drives there. If it recognize the drive, but show no volume, they will not mount on your desktop. Click on the drive and go to "partition" to make a volume may fix the problem for you.


----------



## Jaygyver (Nov 4, 2010)

Click on an empty part of the desktop, go up to the "Finder" menu/Preferences/"General", click on the ones you want, "Show these items on the desktop", "External disks", etc?


----------



## Bdrums (Jan 26, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Do any other firewire drives work in those ports? Are the drives, firewire 400 or 800?


have a lacie Rugged 500gb 400 and 800 ports. Both ports show up on my imac.
BUT the drives that dont show up on my Imac show up on my lap top. So its not the drives. And they dont show up in the disk utility and I set it so that when I plug in a drive it mounts on my desktop.

I have asked a MILLION people it feels like and know one can fig this out. No disrespect to you all, i SOOO appreciate this, but this problem is driving me CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As horrible as it sounds, reformat the drive on the Mac that does see them then try on the iMac. If that doesn't work, reformat them on a Windows PC then try on the iMac. If that doesn't work either, take the iMac and the drives to the closest Apple store and see what they say, as I'm at a loss myself, unless you were lucky enough to pick drives who's bridges are not compatible with the iMac's bridges.


----------



## Bdrums (Jan 26, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> As horrible as it sounds, reformat the drive on the Mac that does see them then try on the iMac. If that doesn't work, reformat them on a Windows PC then try on the iMac. If that doesn't work either, take the iMac and the drives to the closest Apple store and see what they say, as I'm at a loss myself, unless you were lucky enough to pick drives who's bridges are not compatible with the iMac's bridges.


CRAAAAAP man... Welp ok. Gotta do what i gotta do. Thanks!


----------

